# تعلم تصنيع الكريمات خطوه بخطوه حلقه2



## أمين المصري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

المواد الأولية الذائبة في الوسط المائي :
1- سيتيل الكول ويعرف ب:لانيت o ووظيفته المساعده على الاستحلاب واعطاء الترطيب للبشرة والشعر
2- سيتيريل الكول ويعرف ب:لانيت 16 ووظيفته المساعده على الاستحلاب واعطاء الترطيب للبشره والشعر .
3- تري ايثانول امين وهو الماده الرئيسيه للاستحلاب .
4- الغليسرين لاعطاء النعومه للبشره ويعتبر وسط مذيب ويسهل من عمليه مد الكريمات للبشره.
5- البروبلين جليكول لاعطاء النعومه للبشره ويعمل مضاد اكسده للزيوت ويعطي اللون اللؤلؤي للكريم مع باقي المواد .
6- السوربيتول ماده مرطبه للبشره والشعر .
7- حمض الستريك لزياده حموضه الكريم ويؤمن الانتشار على سطح البشره والتغلغل ويعمل كمضاد اكسده للزيوت وكماده مخلبيه .
8- ملحEDTA الثنائي او الرباعي ويعمل على رفع التوتر السطحي للماء ويستخدم كماده مخلبيه .
9- لوريل ايثر سلفات الصوديم ماده مستحلبه ومنظفه وتدخل في الكريمات المنظفه فقط .
10 - ميثيل بارابين ماده حافظه في الوسط الزيتي .
11- فيتامينات منوعه شرط ان تكون ذائبه في الوسط الزيتي .

والى اللقاء في الحلقه القادمه


----------



## السمردلي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## علي عقيل (10 مايو 2010)

هذه الحلقة غير مبسطة وكل هذي المكونات لا نعلم من اين تجلب و لا كيف تخلط؟


----------



## العجمىى (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبالتوفيق


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (11 مايو 2010)

بوركت


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## agabeain (11 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hossny299 (7 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## hbahgat98216 (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## joyland1977 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## jumana_mam (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي م. امين المصري
شكراً على معلزماتك
ولكن الا ترى ان هذه المكونات مكتوبة على اية علبة كريم
لذا نرجوا منك ان تضع طريقة صنع الكريم مع النسب 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر
ملاحظة طريقتك بوضع حلقات عن الموضوع شيقة ولكن الا ترى انه من الافضل ان كل حلقة تحتوي على موضوع متكامل حتى لا تضيع قيمة الموضوع
هذه الطريقة تذكرني بالمسلسلات التركية............بدون
وشكرا لك


----------



## نادر السباعي (20 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك بس هالحلقة ناقصة شوي


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووور على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية 
ونحن معك لحلقة الاخيرة
وبنتمنى منك جزء تاني او تالت هههه
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## ضياء عيد (15 أغسطس 2011)

نرجوا نسب لصناعة اللوشن اوكريم للجسم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## farawela (23 يناير 2012)

الاخوة مشتركى المنتدى الكرام خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة وزكاة العلم اخراجة منذ اكثر من شهر طلبت الاخو ةالمشتركين ان يدلنا علىمكونات اقراص الوقود الجاف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## CHE Amjad (6 مارس 2012)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## السعيد درغام (6 مارس 2012)

مش عارف الاسماء وتباع فين


----------



## زهره لوتس (25 مايو 2012)

مشكور بس ممكن الاسماء التجاريه للمركبات وهل تباع المركبات ايضا في شارع الجيش


----------



## زهره لوتس (3 يونيو 2012)

اين الحلقه 1لو سمحتم


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى ماقصرت


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى ماقصرت ق


----------



## eng amona (20 يوليو 2012)

الله يبارك فيك مشكور


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (10 يناير 2015)

مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## saieed (21 يناير 2015)

شكرا على الاسماء ولكن اين المعادلات الخطوات لاتمام صناعه الكريم


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (11 ديسمبر 2015)

لو سمحت طريقة التصنيع؟؟
وشكراا


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

لو تكمل الاجزاء المتبقية لصناعة الكريمات فذلك حسن


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (24 سبتمبر 2016)

يا جماعة ---------------
ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه
لا كميات -----لا طريقة----- لا اسماء تجارية ------- لا شيء 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (24 سبتمبر 2016)

وناس كتيييييييير بتشكر 
على ايه؟!


----------

